# does anyone know how to get info using the serial number on a JD?



## thundercloud (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey folks, I'm new to the forum but, I'm hoping that someone out there can help. I've purchased an "A" model tractor with a full front axel that I'm guessing was manufactured around the 1950's. The serial number begins with "700" and I'm not finding any information/service manuals on the internet. Can anyone tell me anything about this tractor and where I might be able to get some information? Thanks!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard! How's about some pictures?


----------



## thundercloud (Jul 1, 2010)

*Here are the pics*


----------



## thundercloud (Jul 1, 2010)

*One more pic*


----------



## JDB1937 (Aug 15, 2010)

That is known as an "AW" for A wide. If it has electric start, it is indeed from about 1945 to 1953. With the serial # you can get an exact year at the two cylinder web site (you might have to join two cylinder) Two-Cylinder Magazine for collectors of John Deere Tractors

The model A is an outstanding tractor with the 300 cubic inch two cylinder engine. Restored/operating correctly, either the B, A, G, D or others in the famous two cylinder line live almost forever. I've had my B for 18 years- the owner before me - 50 years.

Mine is a 1937 John Deere "B"; essentially the same tractor but with different styling, and smaller. (160 cubic inch)

Good luck with your A its a classic tractor with a lot of parts out there, very easy to fix.


----------



## LostValley (May 21, 2009)

One of the first couple of pages in the manual defines what each part of S'/N means.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

thundercloud said:


> Hey folks, I'm new to the forum but, I'm hoping that someone out there can help. I've purchased an "A" model tractor with a full front axel that I'm guessing was manufactured around the 1950's. The serial number begins with "700" and I'm not finding any information/service manuals on the internet. Can anyone tell me anything about this tractor and where I might be able to get some information? Thanks!!!


1934: 410000
1935: 412866
1936: 424025
1937: 442151
1938: 466787
1939: 477000
1940: 488000
1941: 499000
1942: 514127
1943: 523133
1944: 528778
1945: 548352
1946: 558817
1947: 578516
1948: 594433
1949: 620843
1950: 646530
1951: 667390
1952: 689880
Last: 703384


----------

